# Russian ambassador to Turkey Shot in Assasination Attempt



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Not good folks. NATO to be tested?



> Russia's ambassador to Turkey has been seriously wounded in an 'assassination attempt' that was allegedly in retaliation for the crisis in Aleppo.
> 
> The gunman reportedly said in Turkish "We die in Aleppo, you die here" before opening fire and injuring Ambassador Andrei Karlov and at least three others.


Russian ambassador to Turkey seriously injured after being shot in 'assassination attempt in revenge for Aleppo' - Mirror Online


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Interesting. Last I heard Erdoğan and Putin were chummy and likely planning to run the pipeline through Turkey.

Wonder what Erdogan will do about this? Level a few Turkish villages?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sonya said:


> Interesting. Last I heard Erdoğan and Putin were chummy and likely planning to run the pipeline through Turkey.
> 
> Wonder what Erdogan will do about this? Level a few Turkish villages?


Barry and the gang false flag?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

He died. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Damn shame Obamadama is golfing on vacation and will hear about it on the news like the rest of us did.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Kurds will be blamed, regardless of whatever facts are found.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> The Kurds will be blamed, regardless of whatever facts are found.


That tactic has a familiar ring to it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Turkish media keeps on showing the photo of the shooter with Karlov's body on the floor  His poor family...
I know this looks like a potential disaster but Putin is cool-headed and calm. This will pass.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> the assassin is said to be a police officer.


Russian Ambassador In Turkey Killed By Shooter Screaming "Allahu Akbar" - Live Feed | Zero Hedge


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sickening... now both, the US and Canadian media are sharing photos of our ambassador's lifeless body lying on the floor at terrorist's feet. Don't they care how disrespectful this is to the man's family?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TG said:


> Sickening... now both, the US and Canadian media are sharing photos of our ambassador's lifeless body lying on the floor at terrorist's feet. Don't they care how disrespectful this is to the man's family?


Of course they do not care.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Poor Kurds.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Edited to remove some sensitive content.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just something that is annoying me...

A Russian ambassador is shot murdered in Turkey, so FNC goes to Amy Kellog in Milan, Italy.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

tg said:


> sickening... Now both, the us and canadian media are sharing photos of our ambassador's lifeless body lying on the floor at terrorist's feet. Don't they care how disrespectful this is to the man's family?


*no*
...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The Turks do not belong in NATO anymore anyway. We had to pussyfoot around with those idiots for decades during the Cold War because of where they are located. At the time it was logical because their government was secular and stable and we needed them as a defensive buffer against Ivan. Now they have become increasingly islamunized AND they hate our good allies in the region, the Kurds.

Hopefully, Ivan will refrain from doing anything until after January 20th. If he is smart, Trump will inform the rest of NATO that we will not be obligated to defend Turkey against Ivan's retribution for this. Then Putin will be free to level the bastards.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

So sorry, decided to empty this post due to it being publicly visible to anyone googling today's tragedy.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Denton said:


> The Kurds will be blamed, regardless of whatever facts are found.


Yep ... that pretty much sums it up right there. Scapegoats ... every government loves a scapegoat.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If Putin is smart he would send a fleet of bombers and end this :vs_poop:.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

TG said:


> Sickening... now both, the US and Canadian media are sharing photos of our ambassador's lifeless body lying on the floor at terrorist's feet. Don't they care how disrespectful this is to the man's family?


No. They don't give a damn about his family. It's all about ratings and advertising.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Ambassador just pronounced dead.

Shooting in Zurich Islamic center
https://www.yahoo.com/news/three-people-hurt-shooting-zurich-islamic-center-paper-172720810.html

Nice Part II - truck plows into Christmas crowd in Berlin
https://www.google.com/amp/www.dail...as-market-Berlin-leaving-two-people-dead.html

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

I do not think Putin is going to do anything to Turkey. More likely Erdogan will go on a blood rampage and Turkish heads will roll to soothe Russia.

Turkey has been Russia's "best new friend" as of late, likely because they want the Syrian oil pipeline to run through Turkey.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

More Jihaid coming soon to a neighborhood near you. Tip of the iceberg and we are on the Titanic.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

VikingPreparedness aka Pastor Joe chimed in with some thoughts on this. He rarely comments on news events and his thoughts are always interesting. For those that don't know him, he is retired Special Ops turned homesteader.

He pointed out it appears that Russian security was severely lacking, especially since the shooter gave a speech over the victim's body without return fire. I haven't seen the video yet but will look for it.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Wow. Just saw the video on youtube. Dramatic. At least it appears the ambassador had a near instant death. I won't link since TG is sensitive to this.

Then the shooter keeps talking, and I don't think he expected to live that long, it almost seemed like he was running out of things to say so he just stopped. Apparently he was eventually shot in the gallery by Turkish police.

How on earth did the ambassador and the Russia gov NOT see that he would be a big target? It is amazing that they apparently didn't think there was any risk in a country that is right next door to Syria! The art show was entitled "Russia in the Eyes of Turks". Rather ironic that.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, @Sonya , it's alright, it's all over the news anyway.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think the ruskies and the yanke's should both bomb the turkeys back to pre stone age. or what ever country the assainat towel head came from oh wait it might already be in a pre stone age state.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems Moscow is now blaming the West. 
That isn't good. Unlike this administration, most governments take the murder of an ambassador very seriously.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

i'm tell'n you folks, these muz-slums are going to keep F'n with Putin and he's going to stomp the guts out of their worth-less as$'$.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Folks need to read about the Syria/Iran oil pipeline. That surely explains why Russia is so active in Syria, and also explains why Turkey recently started HELPING Russia in Syria.

There is a tremendous amount of money/power at stake. Turkey almost certainly is playing nice with Russia because they want a part of that pipeline, and Russia likely wants them involved too, so for that reason I do not see Putin retaliating against Turkey.

Could also explain why Exxon's Tillerson was appointed as Secretary of State, Trump sees the amount of money involved and is probably looking for ways that will let the US benefit too. If you can't beat em, join em.

Good article with easy to understand graphics:
Syrian war explainer: Is it all about a gas pipeline?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another twist to the story.

Russian diplomat 'found dead from gunshot wounds at home just hours after ambassador killed at art exhibition' - Mirror Online


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Holy sheesh! The Turk that shot the ambassador was his personal protection officer!

So I guess he did have security after all!



> Karlov was killed by his police protection officer who screamed "Allahu Akbar" and "Don't forget Aleppo, don't forget Syria."
> 
> He was shot in the back by 22-year-old Turkish policeman Mevlut Mert Altintas in what Russia last night described as a "terrorist act".


The fact that Russia is calling it an act of terrorism shows they will not retaliate against Turkey.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My cousin works in Istanbul, she has a 1 year contract.. whole family is trying to convince her to come home. Turkey is full of Russian and Ukrainian citizens working in all types of companies.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Barry and the gang false flag?


:vs_shocked:



> Turkish Pro-Government Media Blames US, CIA For Assassination Of Russian Ambassador


Turkish Pro-Government Media Blames US, CIA For Assassination Of Russian Ambassador | Zero Hedge


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Obamazz will do anything to start a war before he is out of the White House .


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Deleted, wrong thread.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> Seems Moscow is now blaming the West.
> That isn't good. Unlike this administration, most governments take the murder of an ambassador very seriously.


https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/24384...sination-of-russian-ambassador-andrey-karlov/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/24384...sination-of-russian-ambassador-andrey-karlov/


I can not access your link. Any chance you can give me a bottom line on what it talks about?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I can not access your link. Any chance you can give me a bottom line on what it talks about?


Headline and abstract:

RUSSIA BLAMES WEST Key ally of Vladimir Putin claims shadowy Nato forces masterminded the assassination of Russian ambassador Andrey Karlov
Senator Frantz Klintsevich claimed today that Nato secret services were 'behind' the shocking killing

...

Its pretty much clickbait...the Kremlin is split: some ultranationalists are saying Britain did it...some say NATO...some say the CIA

Lots of finger pointing

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Headline and abstract:
> 
> RUSSIA BLAMES WEST Key ally of Vladimir Putin claims shadowy Nato forces masterminded the assassination of Russian ambassador Andrey Karlov
> Senator Frantz Klintsevich claimed today that Nato secret services were 'behind' the shocking killing
> ...


Thank you much.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Its pretty much clickbait...the Kremlin is split: some ultranationalists are saying Britain did it...some say NATO...some say the CIA
> 
> Lots of finger pointing


Lots of finger pointing but NONE are being pointed at Turkey. Russia won't do anything about it, the ambassador was killed because Russia is winning and Putin knows it.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Sonya said:


> Lots of finger pointing but NONE are being pointed at Turkey. Russia won't do anything about it, the ambassador was killed because Russia is winning and Putin knows it.


If they were planning a retaliation they wont come out and say it

Russia doesnt yank chains, they take action.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank God! My stubborn cousin is leaving Turkey..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> If they were planning a retaliation they wont come out and say it
> 
> Russia doesnt yank chains, they take action.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


You mean Russia doesn't forecast it's intentions beforehand? Interesting concept. I bet they don't draw lines in the sand either.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> You mean Russia doesn't forecast it's intentions beforehand? Interesting concept. I bet they don't draw lines in the sand either.


hahaha


----------

